# Gump's updates



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

After a few requests for some shots I figured I might as well have a little photo session with the fish since it has been a while since i have had an update. There is some clear rust on my lens but hopefully these pictures are not too bad. 

1st- Full tank shot (for size ref. the wood on the left is 3' and the right log is 5.5
2nd- The only half decent "group" shot that I could get of the clowns 4/5 in picture. The dark clown in the front is the biggest at 10+", #2 in size is not in shot. 
3rd- #2 in size came out for about 10 seconds and let me get the only good shot of a clown. 
4th- Flying Polli 
5th- Polli from the top


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

This post will be all of my favorite fish, who is also the easiest to take pictures of. He is right at 31" long and about 3-4" tall.

1st- A little wave for the camera
2nd- Getting some air
3rd- Right after getting some air
4th- Not good at hiding at all
5th- Show down between the two pigs of the tank


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Few more misc pictures...

1st and 2nd of my african arowana, super active black fish+black background+black sand= huge PITA to take pics of but I got a few I would be willing to post.
3rd- My longest bichir laying next to my smallest (lapradei and senegalus)
4th- close up of polypterus palmas buettikoferi head
5th- I really wanted a good picture of the decorus however this is the best I did.


Hope you like them, and thanks for looking :fun:


----------



## AndyCollins (Oct 9, 2008)

absolutly amazing tank exactly what id love to pull off one day wow.. definetly inspiring.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

Awesome fish you have their Gump! When I was looking at the first pics, I hadn't scrolled down yet and was sad that I didn't see any closeups of the Lungfish.  But, then I saw them. He's cool!


----------



## guppy_nut (Sep 27, 2008)

WOW Awesome fish


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Thems not fish, thems seamonsters. lol
Great pics


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

i am so jealous of that lungfish and those big clown loaches and one is even and oddball clown....awesome tank


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Andy, Guppy, and Buggy thank you.

Kristin- of course there are going to be lungy pics, I don't want to think of a time where there wouldn't be.

Thanks frogman, here is a shot of the oddball clown from a while ago to show its pattern.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

dang that thing is nice im trying to find some oddballs right now but no luck so far but nice job on everything awesome tank


----------



## AndyCollins (Oct 9, 2008)

how long does it take a juv. clown loache to get that big?


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

i moved mine from 1"-9" in about 5 years. Give them a huge tank, keep the water clean, feed good food and wait.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

how long u had the lungy for


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

you are my fish-keeper idol. just so you know.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Frogman5- The day the lung came in the mail was march 3rd 2005, he was 3-4" long and about as thick as your pinkie finger. Oh his first bday he was 24" and very thick. Here are a few growth pictures;

1st- Day one right after I put him in the tank (didn't have a good camera at the time)
2nd- showing my bulking up method and the super lazy "lay on your side to eat cause its faster"
3rd- a little over 2 months after I got it, eating like a champ and still playing with his food.
4th- Being a goof at 1.5 years old, much after the yellow spots have gone.
5th- second bday looking much like the monster he is today.

TY-justintrask


----------



## AndyCollins (Oct 9, 2008)

great job on the growth pictures thats really cool


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

thats awesome gump its crazy how small he was and how big he is now


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

as always gump, kudos.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Wow, nice fish and nice tank!
BTW, are you a member of MFK?


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Micstarz-I am a member but i haven't been on that site in a few years, don't like it.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

i'm a member there as well, but too much drama and too many posts to keep up with


----------

